# Another Idea, On top of the Uber tip Jars, Why Not put your paypal.me also?



## raylusion (Apr 30, 2017)

you can edit this on your paypal account.
for example my tip jar paypal is paypal.me/pcgamers/50
you can buy one of those tip jars and edit the card out, or even put a qr code to the paypal.me account, just burstin ideas out.


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

I do this too. I have my card swiper and Venmo showing as well


raylusion said:


> you can edit this on your paypal account.
> for example my tip jar paypal is paypal.me/pcgamers/50
> you can buy one of those tip jars and edit the card out, or even put a qr code to the paypal.me account, just burstin ideas out.


----------

